# Number of meals a day?



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Am I correct in my understanding that the whole "5-6 meals a day" idea is an unsubstantiated fad?

As long as you get the right number of calories in, would a traditional 3 meal "breakfast-lunch-dinner" model be just as effective?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Yup, doesn't matter a jot, whatever is easiest for you to stick to is the method that will work the best because consistency is crucial.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Think the general consensus is that for most of us meal timing is inconsequential provided you get your required cals / macros.

If competing I believe there are those on here who favour nutrient intake around certain times.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Too much food in one sitting makes me feel lazy......

So small meals for me trou the day


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

OK thanks guys, just wanted to make sure. I do get the point with eating big meals making you sleepy though.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

The science says there'd be little difference between 3 & 6 meals per day.

However, I don't know a single 'huge' guy that's got there eating three meals a day. Sure, I've seen some ripped/lean guys follow it - but they're 160lbs soaking wet.

Not saying the science is 'wrong' but I know I'd simply not get enough calories in with fewer meals.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Doesn't matter. If you can manage your targeted calorie goal in fewer meals, that's fine. If you want more meals, that's fine too.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah as above, as long as you get your cals in them as few or as many as you want.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

I eat when i want. Typically 3 or 4 big meals, and my snacks are also meals i just call them snacks. .. and then i have 4 more snacks becuase for me it's hard to eat, 6 x a day 550 kcal every 2 hours. so it varies, depending on what i eat, Pasta, Rice "rice is bad" i can't eat alot of it in 1 sitting....


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

By the way this goes for cutting as well as bulking, right? I've heard people go on about how you need to eat every 3 hours while cutting or you go catabolic; that's bollocks right?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Tomahawk said:


> Am I correct in my understanding that the whole "5-6 meals a day" idea is an unsubstantiated fad?
> 
> As long as you get the right number of calories in, would a traditional 3 meal "breakfast-lunch-dinner" model be just as effective?


NO! I can't believe you even asked this dumb fckn noob question actually.

Eating a meal every 2-3 hours is entry level stuff in relation to bodybuilding and wanting to add mass/stay lean.

Smaller frequent meals are easier to digest, speed up the metabolism and helps to keep a positive nitrogen balance....

With questions and ignorance like this on display I now can see why little muppets these days can't make gains without AAS


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> NO! I can't believe you even asked this dumb fckn noob question actually.
> 
> Eating a meal every 2-3 hours is entry level stuff in relation to bodybuilding and wanting to add mass/stay lean.
> 
> ...


Troll


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

The most important factor in gaining or losing mass (fm & ffm) is total energy (kcal) intake. NB. I said mass not muscle or fat.

That being said, meal timings and feed frequency does have a significant effect scientifically speaking (p<0.05), in the real world this may or may not be a noticeable difference for most people.

There is some research suggesting that for optimal (I hate that word) MPS, you should aim for a feeding of approximately every 4-5 hours with >3g leucine.

The practical application of eating 5 meals a day vs 3 meals a day can also be note worthy due to the volume, and subsequent discomfort of eating that much food.

Tldr

Feed ffrequency does not matter to most people, but it still has a positive effect. But total energy intake is still the most important factor


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Red Viper said:


> There is some research suggesting that for optimal (I hate that word) MPS, you should aim for a feeding of approximately every 4-5 hours with >3g leucine.


What's MPS?


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> Whats MPS?


muscle protein synthesis

Other abbreviations I used were

Fm - fat mass, ffm - fat free mass


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

FWIW what I currently do is have most of my calories in a big breakfast, lunch and dinner, but have just whey mid morning and mid afternoon. This way if there is a small benefit from repeatedly peaking blood amino acid levels throughout the day I should still get it, whilst still being able to eat like a 'normal person'.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Troll


But he is good ..makes me laugh every time


----------



## Bubbles82 (Sep 24, 2013)

Vary mine depending on my shift nights and Earlies I'm up for 17 hours so getting 6-7 meals in is no problem, lates and week off I tend to do 4 meals a day. Changing meal patterns is not ideal but neither is shift work so have to work around it. The age old find what works for you applies here.when I worked normal hours I found I would get towards the end of the day and that's when my enthusiasm for eating would have died sometimes meaning I would miss the last meal. That often meant that as I had planned my calories across my meals based on eating them all I would fall short. Just my experience.


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> FWIW what I curently do is have most of my calories in a big breakfast, lunch and dinner, but have just whey mid morning and mid afternoon. This way if there is a small benefit from repeatedly peaking blood amino acid levels throughout the day I should still get it, whilst still being able to eat like a 'normal person'.


this is what i do as well, taking into account the amino acid content of whey (or my case soy isolate) you need apx. 1 and a half scoops to get enough leucine to theoretically maximise MPS/shake.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

At the moment 9 meals a day plus pre/intra and post shakes around each workout.

Currently training 2x a day

So if you count those as well that makes 15meals a day


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

aslong as the macros add up you should be fine


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> At the moment 9 meals a day plus pre/intra and post shakes around each workout.
> 
> Currently training 2x a day
> 
> So if you count those as well that makes 15meals a day


Why?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Why?


He don't wanna go catabolic!


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

I ate my last meal at 19:00 one evening while there was a sickness bug in the house. Anyway I woke up at 4:00am feeling neusea. Long story short I puked up pretty badly and low and behold there was food in it from my meal. My body was still digesting that shizzle 9 hrs later. So HOW does eating 4,5,6,7 or whatever meals a day benefit when while you're eating meal 6 your body hasn't done digesting meal 1?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

RowRow said:


> At the moment 9 meals a day plus pre/intra and post shakes around each workout.
> 
> Currently training 2x a day
> 
> So if you count those as well that makes 15meals a day


Please post up this said diet - 15meals a day??? and please dont class a protein shake as a meal.... you sleep for roughly 8hours a day. your telling me you eeat on the hour???


----------



## CopiousOats (Nov 11, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Think the general consensus is that for most of us meal timing is inconsequential provided you get your required cals / macros.
> 
> If competing I believe there are those on here who favour nutrient intake around certain times.


Amen mate. I used to try and get everything into a routine the same time each day, but you can drive yourself crazy with that s**t. When something comes up and it upsets the routine.

I do generally try to hit 1000 cals by the second meal though, which is generally 11 o'clock.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

CopiousOats said:


> Amen mate. I used to try and get everything into a routine the same time each day, but you can drive yourself crazy with that s**t. When something comes up and it upsets the routine.
> 
> I do generally try to hit 1000 cals by the second meal though, which is generally 11 o'clock.


Why 1000 though?


----------



## CopiousOats (Nov 11, 2015)

3000 a day mate, I split the day into 3's, so I'm looking for another 1000 by my 3pm meal, and another 1000 by the end of my last meal at night which is 8pm. It sounds stupid now maybe but it's just a way I use to gauge that I'm eating enough.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Is the idea of the body only being able to absorb a set amount of protein in 1 sitting no longer the case? @Dark sim


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Oldnewb said:


> Is the idea of the body only being able to absorb a set amount of protein in 1 sitting no longer the case? @Dark sim


That "idea" was put onto you by maximuscle marketing


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Prince Adam said:


> That "idea" was put onto you by maximuscle marketing


maxi muscle didn't exist when I was taught that mate! Lol at least I don't remember them in the 80's


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

If you are a true 5%er and follow Rich Piranha wise words you should do 25 meals a day, sleep 34 hours a day and train the remaining 17hours


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Oldnewb said:


> Is the idea of the body only being able to absorb a set amount of protein in 1 sitting no longer the case? @Dark sim


No, but there is a set amount that will maximally stimulate protein synthesis, that being 30g or so. However, there is more to protein than just protein synthesis.

There are studies to suggest 3 meals a day being better at increasing lbm over 6 meals a day. Depends how you measure the data, as always there are counter arguments.

So eat however suits your lifestyle.

I'll link a few bits if you are interested in reading

http://muscleevo.net/lyle-mcdonald-interview/

https://jerrybruton.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/10-meals-per-day-optimum-for-protein-digestion-by-layne-norton.pdf

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/meal-frequency-and-mass-gains.html/


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

herc said:


> Please post up this said diet - 15meals a day??? and please dont class a protein shake as a meal.... you sleep for roughly 8hours a day. your telling me you eeat on the hour???


My Mrs works with him and she says he is constantly eating.

He is a big lad :thumb:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> My Mrs works with him and she says he is constantly eating.
> 
> He is a big lad :thumb:


Point is he doesn't need to be eating so frequently. I'd be interested to hear why he does this?

I'm 300lbs currently, I eat 5-6 meals a day.


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

I'd just have as many meals as you require so your never hungry ever


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have 5 a day


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

I have 6 solid meals, then intra and post work out shakes, as well as a shake and peanut butter before bed. Amounts to around 4200 calories.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

i personally eat 8 meals all in purely becuase as stated above if i ate that lot in 3 id have to sleep after each sitting probably


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Point is he doesn't need to be eating so frequently. I'd be interested to hear why he does this?
> 
> I'm 300lbs currently, I eat 5-6 meals a day.


I struggle to understand why, individuals such as Martyn Ford, Rich Piana etc eat basically every hour their awake. I realise they are huge and probably taking a tonne of gear and train for longer than most of us who have desk jobs etc. But what benefits does it provide? I tried eating every 1.5 hours so 9 meals a day, by meal 6 I was so bloated, whilst I could have carried on eating it didn't sit well with me being so bloated in the gym at 16.5 stone and fairly lean, my stomach just stuck out. I don't understand how they avoid this.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

To be able to answer the question of whether we should have many meals at regular intervals throughout the day rather than just one or two large meals, one really needs to think about what what nutrients actually do for us and how they do it.

Personally, I choose to eat smaller meals but spread out throughout the day, purely because I want to keep my blood glucose levels stable.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Carbon-12 said:


> To be able to answer the question of whether we should have many meals at regular intervals throughout the day rather than just one or two large meals, one really needs to think about what what nutrients actually do for us and how they do it.


Have you read the links Dark Sim posted above?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> My Mrs works with him and she says he is constantly eating.
> 
> He is a big lad :thumb:


Big lad or not - a lot of people say i eat a lot and i only eat about 6-7 meals a day. How he manages to eat that amount and holds a full time job as well.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


> NO! I can't believe you even asked this dumb fckn noob question actually.
> 
> Eating a meal every 2-3 hours is entry level stuff in relation to bodybuilding and wanting to add mass/stay lean.
> 
> ...


horny goat weed rage??


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> I'm 300lbs currently,


bloody hell how tall are you ? 7ft


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

2-3 with lots o biscuits and chocolate in between :lol:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> bloody hell how tall are you ? 7ft


6'2, still tall for a bodybuilder


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Carbon-12 said:


> To be able to answer the question of whether we should have many meals at regular intervals throughout the day rather than just one or two large meals, one really needs to think about what what nutrients actually do for us and how they do it.
> 
> Personally, I choose to eat smaller meals but spread out throughout the day, purely because I want to keep my *blood glucose levels stable.*


This does what exactly?


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> 6'2, still tall for a bodybuilder


300 lb your offseason weight then?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> I struggle to understand why, individuals such as Martyn Ford, Rich Piana etc eat basically every hour their awake. I realise they are huge and probably taking a tonne of gear and train for longer than most of us who have desk jobs etc. But what benefits does it provide? I tried eating every 1.5 hours so 9 meals a day, by meal 6 I was so bloated, whilst I could have carried on eating it didn't sit well with me being so bloated in the gym at 16.5 stone and fairly lean, my stomach just stuck out. I don't understand how they avoid this.


What they say they do and what they actually do are 2 different things. Do you realise the amount of actual excrement that comes out of Rich Pianas mouth? Martyn Ford is circa 25st, so his intake will be high, but he also a very busy man, so forget eating every hour.

People with high caloric intakes usually spread the meals out to help fit them in.

The bloat will vary from person to person. I get it when bulking, but I know once food volume reduces my stomach flattens out.

To help reduce bloat switch out some complex carbs, for some simple carbs and reduce fibrous foods.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> 300 lb your offseason weight then?


Yes. I've not finished yet, I'm hopping to get to 310 before Jan, when I start prep for April show.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Yes. I've not finished yet, I'm hopping to get to 310 before Jan, when I start prep for April show.


i find it amazing when you look at the likes of Phil Heath i know hes only 5ft 9" but at contest weight hes only 110kg (240lb)


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> i find it amazing when you look at the likes of Phil Heath i know hes only 5ft 9" but at contest weight hes only 110kg (240lb)


To give you an example of a 6' 2" pro, check out Cedric Macmillan. He is normally on stage at 270.

My stage weight last time was 243, which was my first year competing. It will take a few years to get my stage weight nearer where it needs to be to be competitive at national level.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> To give you an example of a 6' 2" pro, check out Cedric Macmillan. He is normally on stage at 270.
> 
> My stage weight last time was 243, which was my first year competing. It will take a few years to get my stage weight nearer where it needs to be to be competitive at national level.


You're gonna make it brah


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> This does what exactly?


What do you think it does? When your cells are metabolically inactive, they do not require much ATP so the excess ATP produced just builds up. There comes a point where too much ATP starts to inhibit some of the enzymes that are part of the glycolytic pathway. When that occurs, cells stop taking glucose from the blood so the excess glucose remains in the blood (well, at least until other enzymes like glucokinase begin phosphorylating the glucose to ultimately form glycogen and fatty acids). I am sure you know that fatty acids are a problem because they form triglycerides and are ultimately deposited in adipose tissue (fat). Thus, it makes zero sense (to me) for someone to eat say 200-300g of carabohydrates in one sitting... Anyhow, what I've written is barely scratching the surface of metabolic pathways (there is probably so much more that we don't even know). I am just making my own conclusions based on what I am studying and thus may not be necessarily accurate.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Carbon-12 said:


> What do you think it does? When your cells are metabolically inactive, they do not require much ATP so the excess ATP produced just builds up. There comes a point where too much ATP starts to inhibit some of the enzymes that are part of the glycolytic pathway. When that occurs, cells stop taking glucose from the blood so the excess glucose remains in the blood (well, at least until other enzymes like glucokinase begin phosphorylating the glucose to ultimately form glycogen and fatty acids). I am sure you know that fatty acids are a problem because they form triglycerides and are ultimately deposited in adipose tissue (fat). Thus, it makes zero sense (to me) for someone to eat say 200-300g of carabohydrates in one sitting... Anyhow, what I've written is barely scratching the surface of metabolic pathways (there is probably so much more that we don't even know). I am just making my own conclusions based on what I am studying and thus may not be necessarily accurate.


What are you studying?

No one said anything about 200-300g in a sitting.

Here is how we get fat -


Excess dietary fat is directly stored as fat
Excess dietary carbs increases carb oxidation, impairing fat oxidation; more of your daily fat intake is stored as fat
Excess dietary protein increases protein oxidation, impairing fat oxidation; more of your daily fat intake is stored as fat

However, glucose can still get converted to fat. The exception is when dietary fat is below 10% of total calories, under that condition the body ramps up a metabolic pathway, de novo lipogenesis. Still causing fat gain.

Did you read the links I posted? Worth a read imo.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Carbon-12 said:


> I am just making my own conclusions based on what I am studying and thus may not be necessarily accurate.


And I'm afraid it isn't. By all means look into detailed biochemical pathways if it interests you but don't lose track of the basics when you do. The most obvious here being that the body primarily stores carbs as glycogen, not ATP.

Read what Dark Sim has written and the links he has posted, these cover the important issues here.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> And I'm afraid it isn't. By all means look into detailed biochemical pathways if it interests you but don't lose track of the basics when you do. The most obvious here being that the body primarily stores carbs as glycogen, not ATP.
> 
> Read what Dark Sim has written and the links he has posted, these cover the important issues here.


I don't know what your knowledge of biochemistry is but what exactly is not accurate? I have never said that the body stores carbohydrates as ATP, lmao. Read my post again.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Carbon-12 said:


> I don't know what your knowledge of biochemistry is but what exactly is not accurate? I have never said that the body stores carbohydrates as ATP, lmao. Read my post again.


My point is you should be thinking about how the body converts ingested carbs to glycogen, not talking about excess ATP.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I know very little biochemistry BTW, and am not claiming otherwise. The scariest textbook I ever remember seeing was a biochemistry one! (I'm a physicist.)


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> I struggle to understand why, individuals such as Martyn Ford, Rich Piana etc eat basically every hour their awake. I realise they are huge and probably taking a tonne of gear and train for longer than most of us who have desk jobs etc. But what benefits does it provide? I tried eating every 1.5 hours so 9 meals a day, by meal 6 I was so bloated, whilst I could have carried on eating it didn't sit well with me being so bloated in the gym at 16.5 stone and fairly lean, my stomach just stuck out. I don't understand how they avoid this.


Same. I read people eating "3500" "4000" "4200" a day and they're like 3 stone lighter than me. I'm 17.4 stone. I don't think I eat more than 2500-3000 a day. 3000 at a real push. I can't. I have to eat regular (2.5 -3 hours). I get stroppy as f**k if I don't eat. I always carry enough protein powder fora couple of shakes in case I get caught without access to decent food (not very often)


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> What are you studying?
> 
> No one said anything about 200-300g in a sitting.
> 
> ...


I've done a few modules on biochemistry at level 3 but am not beginning my degree in biochemistry until October 2016! However, all the stuff I've writen though is from degree level textbooks.



Ultrasonic said:


> My point is you should be thinking about how the body converts ingested carbs to glycogen, not talking about excess ATP.


But the whole thing is linked... Glycogen synthesis only begins when there is excess glucose in the blood. Excess glucose in the blood is caused by cells refusing to take anymore glucose in order to produce ATP because they have already produced too much ATP and they are not using it! Levels of ATP in a cell play a major part in inhibition of enzymes that are part of the glycolytic pathway and thus the regulation of glycolysis.



Ultrasonic said:


> I know know very little biochemistry BTW, and am not claiming otherwise. The scariest textbook I ever remember seeing was a biochemistry one! (I'm a physicist.)


And yeah, I remember. We had a chat about physics and maths like two years ago because I wanted to do a degree in physics lol. However, that is no more! Physics is scary.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Carbon-12 said:


> But the whole thing is linked... Glycogen synthesis only begins when there is excess glucose in the blood. Excess glucose in the blood is caused by cells refusing to take anymore glucose in order to produce ATP because they have already produced too much ATP and they are not using it!


The point is that the dominant route for removal of glucose from the blood is storage as glycogen. What you wrote gave the impression that because cells couldn't store glucose as ATP it was therefore somehow trapped in the blood causing a problem. Hence my point about not letting the details get in the way of the big picture.

Whether there may be any advantage from a general health point of view for non diabetics to consume a higher number of meals to limit the size of blood glucose peaks I have no idea BTW, but I don't believe what you wrote tells us anything about this.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Carbon-12 said:


> I've done a few modules on biochemistry at level 3 but am not beginning my degree in biochemistry until October 2016! However, all the stuff I've writen though is from degree level textbooks.
> 
> But the whole thing is linked... Glycogen synthesis only begins when there is excess glucose in the blood. Excess glucose in the blood is caused by cells refusing to take anymore glucose in order to produce ATP because they have already produced too much ATP and they are not using it! Levels of ATP in a cell play a major part in inhibition of enzymes that are part of the glycolytic pathway and thus the regulation of glycolysis.
> 
> And yeah, I remember. We had a chat about physics and maths like two years ago because I wanted to do a degree in physics lol. However, that is no more! Physics is scary.


I suggest you go and argue with Lyle on bodyrecomposition group on facebook. You know who he is right?


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> I suggest you go and argue with Lyle on bodyrecomposition group on facebook. You know who he is right?


Of course that I do and I haven't even read the links you have posted! I have merely answered your question of why I prefer to have regular meals..............


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Carbon-12 said:


> Of course that I do and I haven't even read the links you have posted! I have merely answered your question of why I prefer to have regular meals..............


yet you persist with your own logic.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bjaminny said:


> Same. I read people eating "3500" "4000" "4200" a day and they're like 3 stone lighter than me. I'm 17.4 stone. I don't think I eat more than 2500-3000 a day. 3000 at a real push. I can't. I have to eat regular (2.5 -3 hours). I get stroppy as f**k if I don't eat. I always carry enough protein powder fora couple of shakes in case I get caught without access to decent food (not very often)


I'm 2 stone lighter than you and eating 5000+ a day


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

toxyuk said:


> horny goat weed rage??


I'm just like a biatch in the morning mate....reckon its high natty test levels in the am...either that or I'm just a cvnt


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

i do enjoy eating but it is bloody hard work.......

sometimes i feel guilty because of children starving in third world countries while im trying to force down more and more food and not be sick at the same time.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm 2 stone lighter than you and eating 5000+ a day


no one likes a show off


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> no one likes a show off


I do


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

The consensus now seems to be that meal frequency is pretty much irrelevant. The number of bodybuilders doing perfectly well on intermittent fasting evidences this.

If you prefer to eat 6 meals a day - go for it. Lots of bodybuilders on very high calories find it more comfortable than eating 3 monster sized meals.

Personally I find 4 meals works best.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I do


I still hold a school cricket ball throw record from year 6


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm 2 stone lighter than you and eating 5000+ a day


Im 16 stone or thereabouts in the morning depending on water consumption, and I eat 4500 ish calories. Metabolism obviously varies vastly person to person.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> What they say they do and what they actually do are 2 different things. Do you realise the amount of actual excrement that comes out of Rich Pianas mouth? Martyn Ford is circa 25st, so his intake will be high, but he also a very busy man, so forget eating every hour.
> 
> People with high caloric intakes usually spread the meals out to help fit them in.
> 
> ...


I had my suspicions but did wonder if some people actually do eat every hour like they suggest a true 5%er would.

I am currently bulking as well, wake up with a flat stomach, visible abs, but by the end of the day it sticks out still with abs, just doesn't look great under a tshirt.

Thanks for the tips, I shall give them a try.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

herc said:


> Please post up this said diet - 15meals a day??? and please dont class a protein shake as a meal.... you sleep for roughly 8hours a day. your telling me you eeat on the hour???


As I said "IF" you count those shakes as meals (as some people do, i personally do not) it equates to 15 meals a days.

If you take out the 6 shakes around the workouts (training 2xper day) then its only 9 meals. Hardly silly levels.

timings are as below though:

6 am - meal 1 (eggs, oats)

6:45 pre workout shake

7-8am- intra

8am post

9:30- Meal 2 (chicken and rice)

11:30 Meal 3 (steak, pots, veg)

13:30 Meal 4- (turkey, sweet pots)

15:30 meal 5 (egg whites and banana)

17:00 Meal 6 (steak and rice)

19:00 Meal 7 (chicken and rice)

19:45 pre shake

20:00-21;30 intra

21:30 post shake

22:30 Meal 8 (slamon and veggies)

01:00-02:00 Meal 9 (whenever i wake up in the night to wee, egg whites and whey)



Prince Adam said:


> He don't wanna go catabolic!





Ultrasonic said:


> Why?


As above, reason why is its what i'm told to do. my prevous meal plan was much larger meals (on the carb side more infrequently) coach is trying something new with me.



G-man99 said:


> My Mrs works with him and she says he is constantly eating.
> 
> He is a big lad :thumb:


she came to my desk three times some days last week, each time i was eating a different meal! haha. thankfully she didnt judge



Dark sim said:


> Point is he doesn't need to be eating so frequently. I'd be interested to hear why he does this?
> 
> I'm 300lbs currently, I eat 5-6 meals a day.


No i dont Need to be eating so frequently.

I have had tonnes of digestion issues as late form larger meals. me and my coach want to try and push size for 10 weeks os we added in more meals and split the carbs about bnetween the additional meals to allow more opportunity to add food in the day. Before i could go 5 hours between meal and not be hungry then struggle for the last couple. same macro and cals as before but increased frequency has meant i am hungry again at each meal. I have also had no digestion issues since switching to this frequent eating.

I have never eaten this much in terms of meal frequency. but we are trying something new. if it works we'll keep it in, if issues arise we'll change it.

we are not doing it from a stable blood sugar/protein level or anything like that perspective. if it was my choice it would be structured very differently. But i am trusting my coach on this and so far i have no complaints. other than i have a hell of a lot of Pots every day !

I'm only 5'10 and 235Lbs atm. (pic attached)



herc said:


> Big lad or not - a lot of people say i eat a lot and i only eat about 6-7 meals a day. How he manages to eat that amount and holds a full time job as well.


I can eat at my desk, the meals are only small (50g protein and between 50 and 70g carbs)

View attachment IMG_5617.JPG


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

RowRow said:


> As I said "IF" you count those shakes as meals (as some people do, i personally do not) it equates to 15 meals a days.
> 
> If you take out the 6 shakes around the workouts (training 2xper day) then its only 9 meals. Hardly silly levels.
> 
> ...


And if it works well for you, do you think this way of eating is sustainable?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RowRow said:


> As I said "IF" you count those shakes as meals (as some people do, i personally do not) it equates to 15 meals a days.
> 
> If you take out the 6 shakes around the workouts (training 2xper day) then its only 9 meals. Hardly silly levels.
> 
> ...


Fvvvxk eating like that lol.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dark sim said:


> And if it works well for you, do you think this way of eating is sustainable?


Given my current work situation yes it is, I live 10 minute walk from my gym and 4 minutes walk to the office so I have an awful lot of time and a very understanding office environment.

Should that change then I would change accordingly.

as you can see it is very rigid and dictates a lot of my time so for me it is sustainable uncle an element of my life outside bodybuilding forces a change. Right now it's pretty comfortable.

But ask me that's again in 4 weeks and I may well have a different answer


----------

